# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What type of pruning tools would you recommend?



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

I am going to place an order with www.medicalsuppliesplus.net for some tweezers and scissors but I would like to know what the most helpful sizes would be. I'm thinking of getting both 18" and 12" tweezers but I am wondering if there are any other sizes that you like to use like the 8" ones. I was also wondering what sizes of scissors are best and if anyone has ever used the curved scissors. Thanks.

Tank specs and pictures

My picture album


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

I am going to place an order with www.medicalsuppliesplus.net for some tweezers and scissors but I would like to know what the most helpful sizes would be. I'm thinking of getting both 18" and 12" tweezers but I am wondering if there are any other sizes that you like to use like the 8" ones. I was also wondering what sizes of scissors are best and if anyone has ever used the curved scissors. Thanks.

Tank specs and pictures

My picture album


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have the plant trio kit containing 10" tweezers, 10" scissors and a little rake. The only useful thing are the 10" tweezers.

For my use, smaller scissors are easier. Scissors get all distored in the water and it's hard to figure out what you're cutting. I don't have the same problem with the tweezers.

As for that little rake...what the heck is that good for?

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I agree with Carlos. I use the same tools. I all so have a kids beach kit. Little plastic bucket with a shovel, rake and hoe. I use these tools for tanks when I first set them up.

Hawk

Trust But Verify «*»®


----------



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

I've also got the three part kit; rake, tweezers, and scissors. I always use the tweezers, on a daily basis. Also use the scissors to prune. For most of my stem plants I usually start snippin with the scissors and do a little cleanup with the tweezers to get all the debris out. I do use the rake sometimes, especially when i am first setting up a tank and am laying out the gravel. Also is usefull to get in tight spots to push aside gravel so i dont knock anything over with my hands.
With a 75 gallon I would definately get the longer pair of tweezers/scissors. Just more of a pain to get your entire arm submerged, so let the tweezers do the work! As far as the curved scissors, the one I have has a slight curve to it but i can't think of huge differences between the straight and curved, possibly a little bit easier at angling while pruning. Happy planting and keep us updated.


----------



## Nebur (Aug 12, 2004)

there are some scissors and tweezers designed for endoscopy (maybe), they are at the end of a 30 cm rigid rod, they will do wonders if you can find them


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I like the scissors that come in Robert's kit, they have a slight curve to them. I use them a lot. I don't like the tweezers that come with the kit. It has a bend at the end that is really annoying when you are planting a lot of things. Get the straight tipped tweezers, they let you plant and then retract the tweezers a lot easier (gravel doesn't get dug up, etc). I've heard doctors sell really good quality tweezers on ebay. Let us know how the quality of the place your buying the tweezers is when you get them.

*Journal Database*


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I use Robert's kit and it works pretty well for me. I agree that the tweezers should have straight tines. I use the rake regularly to comb the grasses of debris. The narrow end of the rake is useful to use to hold the plant while you remove the tweezers.

I also use some foldable plastic grabbers with scissor attachment for large scale stuff. I can't find the brand name.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Tenor1:
> As for that little rake...what the heck is that good for?


I use the rake end to move substrate around. I use the chisel end mostly to cut through plant runners. It's great if you need to cut out a patch of marsilea or glosso or to remove a crypt that popped up in the wrong place. I also use it to clean the glass below the gravel line.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Did I get a lot of good suggestions or what? I use this trio set on my 6-gallon tank. The Flourite really hides the algae growth below the substrate line. Another plus for the colour of Flourite. We're getting new endoscopy trays at the hospita and I can have the old stuff, lucky me.

Thanks for the great tips everybody!

Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I have this kit too, I like the curved tweezers better than the older version of the kit that came with straight tweezers. I've used them both. I never would have thought to use the flat end to hold plants down when I remove the tweezers. I think I'll have to try that.









George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

I also have the kit that Robert sells (it is made by Aquarium Landscape right?) I am wondering has anyone sharpen the scissors that come with the kit? I found the scissor blades are not quite sharp, especially on the "curve tip" of the blades.










66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------

